# Suzi Perry...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I so would.

Especially wearing the specs and the jodphurs.

Love her!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

She's good eye candy on TV.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> I so would.
> 
> Especially wearing the specs and the jodphurs.
> 
> Love her!


Count me in. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hell yesssssss!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

:roll:

Also quite good at her job as well...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Look at those horrible legs on Suzie.

Natalie for me.  
















Hoggy.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I have just 1 word to say .......

Wallop !!! :twisted:


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

You're all tarts! I'd never objectify anyone like that! Unless of course it was Jared Padalecki, Channing Tatum or Ian Somerhalder perhaps. :twisted:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I was actually disappointed when Jake Humphrey left F1 for the footy.

Until I heard Suzi was his replacement.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree that Suzi is pretty good at her job. I also like the insight that DC brings to the job, although Martin Brundle was better. However, for the sake of all that's holy, they HAVE to get rid of EJ, he is absolutely useless and talks a load of old cobblers!!

Just my two penneth.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Haiych said:


> You're all tarts! I'd never objectify anyone like that! Unless of course it was Jared Padalecki, Channing Tatum or Ian Somerhalder perhaps. :twisted:


You can have Jared, I'll be happy with Jensen.  Or Gerard Butler, or Benedict Cumberbatch...


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Polly Gadget show for me.... Suzi's replacement/improvement


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Gillian Anderson in The Fall changing out of her police uniform enough said


----------



## Desert_Green_TT (Aug 15, 2014)

NoMark said:


> I agree that Suzi is pretty good at her job. I also like the insight that DC brings to the job, although Martin Brundle was better. However, for the sake of all that's holy, they HAVE to get rid of EJ, he is absolutely useless and talks a load of old cobblers!!


Yep, couldn't agree more. Brundle was best but DC makes a good replacement as does Alan McNish when he's there. EJ with his overinflated opinion pisses me right off to the point where I change channel or mute the volume until he's finished stroking his ego.

Anyway, never one to knowingly miss an opportunity to post pics of eye candy... how about both, Rhys?










I won't be cruel and write "the new and the old" as Pezza still toots my horn :roll:

Don't know who this Natalie is that Hoggy posted but from the look of her I said she wins this round...


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd prefer some Rachel Riley :-D


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Desert_Green_TT said:


> Don't know who this Natalie is that Hoggy posted but from the look of her I said she wins this round...


Hi, Natalie Pinkham is the F1 presenter on Sky F1.... Maternity leave at present.








Hoggy.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Desert_Green_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know who this Natalie is that Hoggy posted but from the look of her I said she wins this round...
> ...


Shes been quite close to Prince Harry to in the past


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Danny1 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Desert_Green_TT said:
> ...


 [smiley=crowngrin.gif] ...[smiley=crowngrin.gif]... [smiley=gossip.gif]

Hoggy.


----------



## ipap (Nov 27, 2014)

mullum said:


> I'd prefer some Rachel Riley :-D


Yes Please!


----------

